# Hand Plane Knobs and Totes



## BigRedKnothead

To be honest, the primary reason I wanted a lathe was to turn new knobs and handles for my tools......but then it kinda snowballed from there. This was my first attempt at replacing the stock cherry knobs and totes with cocobolo on some Lie Nielson planes. They turned out well. Thought you guys might enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

NICE planes


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike1950 said:


> NICE planes



Thanks Mike. Now the trouble is I want to replace them all.....and I have several more Lie Nielsen planes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

I wish having too many Lie nielsen planes was my problem! haha. What's the finish on them? Also, did you taken any pictures of how you made the rear totes? That process has always kind of eluded me.


----------



## ripjack13

Great job Dan. Those look real good.
As you may or may not have noticed, we like a well documented job. Pictures, the more the better. So...on the next one, see if you can do a lil write up/tutorial for us. That'd be swell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ripjack13 said:


> Great job Dan. Those look real good.
> As you may or may not have noticed, we like a well documented job. Pictures, the more the better. So...on the next one, see if you can do a lil write up/tutorial for us. That'd be swell.



Good call Marc and @cabomhn . I didn't take a lot of pics because I wasn't totally sure I'd pull it off! I'm gonna make some more so I promise to make a little tutorial on the next ones.

Here's one shot of the knob being turned:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

@cabomhn, The finish is natural danish oil, Sealcoat (dewaxed shellac), and buffed paste wax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

BigRedKnothead said:


> @cabomhn, The finish is natural danish oil, Sealcoat (dewaxed shellac), and buffed paste wax.



Thanks! Have to give it a try. I look forward to the pics on the next go around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

@cabomhn- by Sealcoat, I mean the zinnser brand stuff you can get at some home stores. Lot easier than mixing you own shellac. It's wise to let the danish oil dry overnight before sealing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey guys, as promised I posted up a how-to in the tutorial section.

*Part 1*

*Part 2*


----------



## Kevin

Dan edit your post and give us a link. Might be easy to find now but weeks (or less) from now first time readers will not easily be able to find it. Need help on how to do that?

Edit: I just went ahead and did it for you this time. I also edited both your Part 1 & 2 with links to each other so members can find both easily in the future, and also edited your titles for easier refernce hope that was okay. Let me know if you prefer the original titles.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for cleaning it up Kev. I had to scramble a bit when the post wouldn't accept more than ten pics.


----------



## Kevin

You had to cook some eggs because we allow more pics per post than most forums? Good thing we don't allow only 3 or 4 that could get expensive buying eggs!


----------

